# Norwegian: heavy and measurable rainfall



## Grefsen

During my recent trip to Norway I didn't once experience a rainfall as heavy as the one we had here in Southern California yesterday.  I would like to write the following to some of my Norwegian friends.

Yesterday we had our first measurable rainfall in over five months. Believe it or not, but it was actually heavier than any of the rainfall I experienced during the 5 1/2 weeks I was in Norway. 

Mitt forsøk:

I går hadde vi vår første målbar nedbør i over fem måneder. Tro det eller ei, men det var faktisk tyngre enn noen av de nedbørsmengder jeg opplevde i løpet av 5 1/2 ukene jeg var i Norge.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> During my recent trip to Norway I didn't once experience a rainfall as heavy as the one we had here in Southern California yesterday.  I would like to write the following to some of my Norwegian friends.
> 
> Yesterday we had our first measurable rainfall in over five months. Believe it or not, but it was actually heavier than any of the rainfall I experienced during the 5 1/2 weeks I was in Norway.
> 
> Mitt forsøk:
> 
> I går hadde vi vår første målbare nedbør på over fem måneder. Tro det eller ei, men det var faktisk tyngre enn noen av de nedbørsmengder jeg opplevde i løpet av 5 1 / 2 ukene jeg var i Norge.




I don't think you can translate "measurable" (I suppose you here mean something like "significant"?) with "målbar" in this context. "Målbar" means that it's possible to measure. 

I'd perhaps suggest "skikkelige" or "betydelige". 

Btw: "i over fem måneder" means that it lasted more than five months (which, I grant you, would be quite a measurable rainfall). The right preposition is "på".


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> I don't think you can translate "measurable" (I suppose you here mean something like "significant"?) with "målbar" in this context. "Målbar" means that it's possible to measure.


Actually the use of "measurable" in my sentence is intended to mean "possible to measure." The last time we had any rain that could be measured was back in the month of June.

Here is a quote that was in one of our local newspapers today: 




> It has pretty much been bone-dry for 156 days, but the dry-spell is officially over.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> Actually the use of "measurable" in my sentence is intended to mean "possible to measure." The last time we had any rain that could be measured was back in the month of June.



Writing from one of the wettest cities in Norway, that's quite alien to me, but in that case I suppose "målbare" is good.


----------



## basslop

I do have some background in meteorology although many years ago.

In meteorology *Målbar nedbør* means more than 0,0 mm 

*Tyngre* is OK, but a meteorologist would rather use *betydelig*, *kraftig* or *ekstrem*. The latter indicates preciptation at record level.


----------



## Grefsen

basslop said:


> I do have some background in meteorology although many years ago.
> 
> In meteorology *Målbar nedbør* means more than 0,0 mm


Tusen takk for det *basslop!* 



basslop said:


> *Tyngre* is OK, but a meteorologist would rather use *betydelig*, *kraftig* or *ekstrem*. The latter indicates preciptation at record level.


I just looked up *betydelig *using tritrans and two of the translations given are "considerably" and "significantly."  Two of the translations given for *kraftig* are "powerful" and "strong."  Since we weren't at a "record level" for rainfall yesterday, I think that *kraftig* is probably the most appropriate word to use in my particular example.


----------



## Sortekatt

Blir det da "mere kraftig"  eller "kraftigere"?

SK


----------



## Grefsen

Sortekatt said:


> Blir det da "mere kraftig"  eller "kraftigere"?


Det er et godt spørsmål SK.  Ville det være mer riktig å skrive "det var faktisk *mere kraftig** enn* noen av de nedbørsmengder"  eller "det var faktisk *kraftigere** enn* noen av de nedbørsmengder" i mitt eksempel?

På forhånd takk for hjelpen!


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> Det er et godt spørsmål SK.  Ville det være mer riktig å skrive "det var faktisk *mere kraftig** enn* noen av de nedbørsmengder"  eller "det var faktisk *kraftigere** enn* noen av de nedbørsmengder" i mitt eksempel?
> 
> På forhånd takk for hjelpen!



The proper comparative of "kraftig" is "kraftigere". I suppose one could use the other variant, especially in certain circumstances, but I recommend that you stick to "kraftigere".


----------

